# Achtung



## charliew (22. Juli 2007)

hallo kollegen,

mein erster beitrag hier im forum ist eine dringende anfrage.

ich fahre naechste woche nach norwegen straumshamn naehe volda. ein freund berichtete mir das dort im moment die lachspest herrscht und das angeln verboten sei. hier nun meine frage. heisst das fischen sei generell auf alle art von fischen verboten oder betrifft das nur den lachs, was ist lachspest? sind die fische nun gefaehrlich fuer den verzehr oder geht es hier mehr um den erhalt des bestandes? 

ich will dort aal und seefische fangen, muss ich nun was spezielles beachten?

danke im voraus

gruss charliew


----------



## nordman (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung*

moin, eine etwas aussagekræftigere ueberschrift bringt mit sicherheit mehr antworten.

aber gut: die lachspest? was soll das sein? es gibt einige lachsfluesse, in denen parasiten aufgetaucht sind, die den lachsen stark zu schaffen machen. teilweise wird in den fluessen jedes leben abgtøtet und dann alles wieder neu aufgebaut. in diesen fluessen ist das angeln verboten.

auf das meeresangeln hat das keinen einfluss.


----------



## Karstein (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung*

Den Begriff Lachspest kenne ich auch nicht, allenfalls den parasitären Gyrodactilus, wie nordman schreibt.

Allerdings gibt es seit einigen Monaten eine neue Krankheit bei Zuchtlachsen in der Region Molde, viele Lachse in den Zuchtbecken starben an Herzinfarkt. Die Krankheit soll sich angeblich aber nicht auf die Wildfische übertragen.


----------



## charliew (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung*

hallo @ all,

danke fuer die infos, laut aussage des campingplatzes, sei alles im gruenen bereich... schaun wir mal

gruss charlie


----------

